# AC Delco oil filter



## Mewo (Aug 9, 2019)

Good afternoon. I’m looking for an AC Delco oil filter for my 1970 400 GTO Judge. I found one number which is PF 61 E. Is this the correct filter or another number? Appreciate the help as always.


----------



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

*As I understand it,* there are a number of oil filters that will fit the oil filter housing on a Pontiac engine. The gasket is basically the same, but the circumference and length of the oil filer are the variables. I've seen a reference document somewhere over the last few years, but I cannot find it. I have used both AC Delco PF-24 and Wix 51258. I have a very tight but doable fit running the RA-3 exhaust manifolds. As an alternative, you can look at RockAuto.com for a wide variety of filter fitments.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PF24 is the original filter. Its no longer available and the smaller 61 has taken its place. Lots of good substitutes out there. 
Don't use NOS or older PF24s. The filtering media breaks down over the years. Or the orange F filter.






Now that the PF24 oil filter is discontinued.... - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Now that the PF24 oil filter is discontinued.... 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Wix 51258 seems to be a favorite replacement.


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

O52 said:


> PF24 is the original filter. Its no longer available and the smaller 61 has taken its place. Lots of good substitutes out there.
> Don't use NOS or older PF24s. The filtering media breaks down over the years. Or the orange F filter.
> 
> 
> ...


Could you please post up just *1 *of all of the class action lawsuits against those "orange F filters"?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I take it NOS you have a stock pile of Frams lol. The Napa gold has done well for me


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

pontrc said:


> I take it NOS you have a stock pile of Frams lol. The Napa gold has done well for me


----------

